# Non-use of drain for 1 year, now blocked



## Marcus (Jan 20, 2019)

I live in a 100-year-old 50-unit apartment building. Cast iron pipes. I know sometimes the building has problems with the pipes deteriorating in other apartments and drainage lines. I was renovating the bathroom so I didn't use the sink for about 1 year. When I put in a new sink, connected the pipes, and and ran the water it was clogged. The super took off the P-trap, which was clear, but couldn't get the snake to go in more than about 18 inches. Pipe is very rusty inside. Could the non-usage of the pipe for 1 year have caused the rust or calcification to completely block the pipe? They may now have to break open the wall and replace the pipe section (ugh). The super suspects I put something down the pipe (e.g. grout, etc.) which I didn't, and caused the blockage. 

Again, my main question is: Could the non-usage of the pipe for 1 year have caused the rust or calcification to completely block the pipe?

Thanks.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Nope, I think you put grout down the drain


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

sucks to be you marcus..now you have to repipe the whole place, otherwise that clog will just move to another apartment and keep clogging till you change all those rust filled pipes...


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Where did you go to the bathroom for a year?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

dhal22 said:


> Where did you go to the bathroom for a year?



5 gallon buckets......:vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

You waited too long and it's like shoving your fist in your mouth. Major clog! Suck it up now and like Mister Downhill says, you'll need a full repipe.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> You waited too long and it's like shoving your fist in your mouth. Major clog! Suck it up now and like Mister Downhill says, you'll need a full repipe.



id like to see more than just a hand down their throats...:devil3::devil3::devil3:


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

Ya got roots...


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

The problem is your Building is too old,
you need one that is only 5 or 10 years old so it is just broken in but still
lots of life left in it :biggrin:


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> The problem is your Building is too old,
> you need one that is only 5 or 10 years old so it is just broken in but still
> lots of life left in it :biggrin:


Wow I didn't know you made jokes to diy! :biggrin:


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I would like to thank marcus and the rest of yall for some good laughs this morning. Good luck getting out the grout you put in the drain Marcus. I bet Marcus' next post will be asking what's best to cut cast iron because his "super" tried with a hacksaw and only made a scratch.


----------



## Marcus (Jan 20, 2019)

Well this is certainly a humorous crowd! The pressure is too much. Ok, I admit it. I put grout down the drain!! 
Not really. But I didn't have a bathroom sink for a year and now, to install a new section of pipe, they are going to rip open the wall and a portion of the new acid-stained concrete floor I put in. Lovely! All I need now is to hear that my girlfriend's been cheating on me!


----------



## DrWhite (Dec 21, 2017)

Marcus said:


> Well this is certainly a humorous crowd! The pressure is too much. Ok, I admit it. I put grout down the drain!!
> Not really. But I didn't have a bathroom sink for a year and now, to install a new section of pipe, they are going to rip open the wall and a portion of the new acid-stained concrete floor I put in. Lovely! All I need now is to hear that my girlfriend's been cheating on me!


Don't worry man she loves De'markas Jones just like a "brother". If you're worried you're just paranoid and don't trust her enough.

Sent from my KYOCERA-E6560 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Marcus said:


> Well this is certainly a humorous crowd! The pressure is too much. Ok, I admit it. I put grout down the drain!!
> Not really. But I didn't have a bathroom sink for a year and now, to install a new section of pipe, they are going to rip open the wall and a portion of the new acid-stained concrete floor I put in. Lovely! All I need now is to hear that my girlfriend's been cheating on me!



do you have a picture of her? ill let you know if she strayed...:wink:
is she any good at cleaning pipes?


----------

